# Facebook App on the N7 - missing features?



## cjriddle22 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone having issues using the Facebook app on their nexus 7? Maybe I have just went full retard but when I select on one of my friends, I don't see the option to look at their friends (let alone search their friends), or see their about section. It just gives me two buttons, one is friends (with the check mark), but that just let's me unfriend them or change groups, newsfeed, etc, and the other is the message button. It seems to be missing the three thumbnails for about, photos, and friends. I am comparing this side by side with my galaxy nexus and it looks normal. Both are running the latest nightly of winners cm10, so it doesn't appear to be a jellybean or ROM issue.

Is there a different apk for phones and tablets??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

You might have been put on a restricted list by that friend of yours lol


----------



## cjriddle22 (Apr 30, 2012)

nhat said:


> You might have been put on a restricted list by that friend of yours lol


Yeah, only when I'm on my nexus 7 though? Doubt that. Plus I tried it with multiple friends right next to my gnex.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Your not the only one... the Facebook app also does not allow the changing of the order for the news feed like on my Galaxy Nexus. The button is supposed to be upper right but on the N7 its a find friends link...

Facebook app sucks on every platform though


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Facebook app sucks on every platform though


Preach on


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes the FB app is missing features...most notably the ability to function as a well built app. One day they will figure it out....ok probably not.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

using the official app? stuff doesn't work? big shocker there, not to flame/troll but their app blows.. give friendcaster a try, very nice 3rd party app and despite a tiny in-app text size issue (most likely due to using on a tablet) looks and works great on my N7

sent via Rootz app from my Nexus 7


----------



## cjriddle22 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies. I don't really even use Facebook that much (don't really care enough to install 3rd party app) just was looking for this person who I knew was a friend of a friend and couldn't find them on my N7, had to bust out my gnex. Seemed unusual to me. So to confirm, everyone else has the same issue on the N7 with the Facebook app?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

